# Get ready to party. Nothing says party to a pooch like a picnic.



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2019)

14 Essentials For A Perfect Picnic With Your Dog


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2019)

*4. Bring a picnic blanket.* It’s a picnic blanket, it’s a dog bed—and on the way home it’s a car seat cover to protect against muddy paws!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh, I love this! @Bonnie and @Ruthanne  each have recipes for doggie "ice cream" treats for the picnic cooler. A few hamburgers (no onions) should be a hit!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Better to take them out for a picnic,  then leave them at home ....lol


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2019)

Don't forget Sun protection!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Better to take them out for a picnic,  then leave them at home ....lol


These are hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2019)

food? where?


----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2019)

"don't wait for us...this could take awhile"


----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2019)

Dear God, thank you for this picnic food we're about to receive and bless those
dogs who don't get a lot of food. Help me not chase the lakeside ducks, 
lift my leg on the picnic table, gobble my food, or sneak other's food...Amen


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

Lara said:


> Dear God, thank you for this picnic food we're about to receive and bless those
> dogs who don't get a lot of food. Help me not chase the lakeside ducks,
> lift my leg on the picnic table, gobble my food, or sneak other's food...Amen
> View attachment 73414


Awww, how sweet, Lara.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for the smiles. So cute.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

https://www.dogsandbarks.com/2017/0...tloop&utm_content=smartloop&utm_term=10822340


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2019)

Amen!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2019)

Bring it on!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2019)

Had to move it inside because of rain but hey doggies will picnic anywhere!  These guys have just eaten..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 30, 2019)

Around 1958 we had a dashound that climed up on our thanksgiving table and tore it up in an eating frenzy while my family was outside checking on a non-serious auto accident. To make it worse when we came back to the table he got so scared he peed all over everywhere. My mom was fit to be tied. She threw everything in the garbage.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2019)

"Never sausage a meal!"


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jun 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Don't forget Sun protection!


Now that's what I call style


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jul 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Aah bless


----------

